# 32 LED TV - 40 k



## ashintomson (Jul 31, 2012)

guys i saw some thread about 32 inch tv and stuff  and am confused which one to buy. All i want is great pic quality and it should support most of the formats like mkv , mp4 like that and my budget is around 40k. so please guys help me from this. my brother was telling me about 2 models(samsung) 32eh5000r and 32eh4800 any 1 using it ? please share ur comments.. am planning to buy TV next week.


----------



## tvlover (Jul 31, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> guys i saw some thread about 32 inch tv and stuff  and am confused which one to buy. All i want is great pic quality and it should support most of the formats like mkv , mp4 like that and my budget is around 40k. so please guys help me from this. my brother was telling me about 2 models(samsung) 32eh5000r and 32eh4800 any 1 using it ? please share ur comments.. am planning to buy TV next week.



I think Panasonic FHD LED TH-L32E5D is the best option for you,
available around 39-40k.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 31, 2012)

32EH5000 is crap, and 32Eh4800 is even more inferior than that.
As per your budget the best one will be Samsung 32D5900.Awesome piece of technology.


----------



## ashintomson (Jul 31, 2012)

i will check about that 2 models . 32D5900 is a old model ? if its in stock i will grab it


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes old but if you find it then just grab it.
Apart from that you can surely find 32D5000 somewhere easily available for 37k.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ can u please tell me whats the diff between 5900 and 5000? /


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 1, 2012)

i don't know about the models in discussion here, but in *this* thread (40)EH5000 surely looks tempting.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 1, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> i don't know about the models in discussion here, but in *this* thread (40)EH5000 surely looks tempting.



:O yeah its tempting  48k mm


----------



## max.4u (Aug 1, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> guys i saw some thread about 32 inch tv and stuff  and am confused which one to buy. All i want is great pic quality and it should support most of the formats like mkv , mp4 like that and my budget is around 40k. so please guys help me from this. my brother was telling me about 2 models(samsung) 32eh5000r and 32eh4800 any 1 using it ? please share ur comments.. am planning to buy TV next week.



i would suggest you to get a sony ex520
KDL-32EX520 : EX520 Series : BRAVIA? HD TV (LED & LCD) : Sony Thailand

priced around 42k. better than samsung can be even used as a monitor.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 2, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> ^^ can u please tell me whats the diff between 5900 and 5000? /



Well 5900 is a smart TV, the dealer or store people will say that apart from being a smart tv there is no difference in these two but when you will view them side by side then you will notice that 5900 has better picture quality and also has got better looks than D5000


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 2, 2012)

max.4u said:


> i would suggest you to get a sony ex520
> KDL-32EX520 : EX520 Series : BRAVIA? HD TV (LED & LCD) : Sony Thailand
> 
> priced around 42k. better than samsung can be even used as a monitor.



i heard that sony does not support all file formats and NFTS :/ samsung can be also used as a monitor, i think so


----------



## max.4u (Aug 2, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> i heard that sony does not support all file formats and NFTS :/ samsung can be also used as a monitor, i think so



I was inclined to Samsung led tv before but i went and checked my self both sony and samsung. Sony is good .

IF only you need to connect to a pc in future, then think about Sony. Samsung works good as a tv.

and about formats, well when you are connected to a pc then formats are history.

also check this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/151535-samsung-ue32d5000-led-tv-monitor-how-good.html


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 2, 2012)

max.4u said:


> I was inclined to Samsung led tv before but i went and checked my self both sony and samsung. Sony is good .
> 
> IF only you need to connect to a pc in future, then think about Sony. Samsung works good as a tv.
> 
> ...



am not planing to use it as a monitor. all i will b doing is plugin my hdd or pendrive to watch some movies that's it . well i donno which one i will b buying. i will chk d mall on monday.


----------



## rider (Aug 2, 2012)

I've Samsung UA32D5000 LED TV and its support all kinda of video formats that I know. 
I bought that 15 months ago and its running perfect, the quality is better than my old bravia which faced so many problems.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 2, 2012)

i think UA32D5000 is replaced with 32eh5000r. heard 32eh5000r is not that good


----------



## rider (Aug 2, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> i think UA32D5000 is replaced with 32eh5000r. heard 32eh5000r is not that good



of course its an old model, it would be replaced by newer one. BTW what's the problem in new model?

As I see the successor of UA32D5000 is UA32D5900.
32EH5000R costs 34k which is of lower segment.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 5, 2012)

You guys are right that 32D5000 has been replaced by 32EH5000 which is an inferior and much cheaper model, I think Samsung launched to stay in competition with the other brands


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

32EH5000 is not the replacement as the price is just 34k.

As per the price Samsung 32EH5330 is new replacement of 32D5000 for 40k budget.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 5, 2012)

Well the best model in samsung in 5 series was D5900  and now the best one is ES5600


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Well the best model in samsung in 5 series was D5900  and now the best one is ES5600



And how is 32EH5330? 
well, D5900 is of 40k on flipkart that makes it best in this budget.


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking at your budget I will ask you to have a look at LED models from LG as I personally adore them and I think their technology takes a edge over other brands. While browsing through flipkart, I came across this model which I think may satisfy your needs.LG 32LV2130 | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 6, 2012)

32EH5330 is ok, just lil bit better than EH5000


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks 4 all reply's  
how much is the cost 4 - ES5600 & 32EH5330  ? i will buy tv this week itself if i get a day off . if i can rise my budget i will go for (40)EH5000 what u guys think abt that model ?


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

Samsung 32ES5600 is of 42.5k INR (infibeam)
Samsung 32EH5330 is of 38.4k INR (infibeam)
Samsung 32D5900VR is of 39.7k (flipkart)


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't checked out ES5600 as till few weeks back it was not available in any showrooms. But I have seen all the other Samsung LED(except the latest ES series) and among them D5900 is the best in the 32".
But I suggest you to audition both ES5600 and D5900 and then choose one among the two, it will really hard for you to find D5900 as it has been discontinued but surely you will find it in some or the other showroom.
40EH5000 is the cheap and good LED TV out there.
So now you decide what you  want, BTW what is your room size?


----------



## NitroZ (Aug 7, 2012)

Videocon LCD TV Price List India
Anything above 40 Samsung _Sony


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 8, 2012)

guys i finally bought 32EH500 for 33k D5900  is not in stock any were so i thought its better to buy eh5000.


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats! great buy for just 33k bucks


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah that was a great deal and my brother extended the warranty (2years) for 3k  and 1 belkin hdmi cable f0r >1k


----------

